
So, how’s that retirement thing going, anyway? - dmazin
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2019/12/05/so-hows-that-retirement-thing-going-anyway/
======
dangus
Rich guy gets to hang around in Manhattan condo without a full time job.
Sounds fun, where can I sign up?

I would suggest that this blog entry was posted out of idolatry rather than
being posted for its insightful content. I don’t know what anyone’s supposed
to get out of this.

~~~
everybodyknows
I got out of it a bit of elder-slang -- "NORC". Apparently an acronym
pronounced just as one might guess:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naturally_occurring_retireme...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naturally_occurring_retirement_community)

~~~
TheCoelacanth
NORC = place where young people can't afford to live?

~~~
sodosopa
Self segregation.

------
ncmncm
Upvote for the solderless breadboard.

Was a time when people actually had boards for bread, and kids swiped them to
pound nails into, the which to solder wires from tube sockets and coils onto.
No tubes, no coils, no bread, but still the same thing.

The holes to poke wires into are weirdly reminiscent of the tube sockets.

~~~
dorkinspace
As many times as I've used breadboards, I wondered where the name came from.
Thanks for sharing this! Wikipedia seems to agree and has a few example
images.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breadboard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breadboard)

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Yup. That's why they're really called "solderless breadboards" although most
people drop the "solderless" part.

When I was about 12 or so I had an electrical kit that used screws with caps
to connect the wires and components. I don't remember what the substrate was,
but it could very well have been wood.

------
JamesBarney
Man what I wouldn't give to read a blog post on what Prashanth is doing
differently.

~~~
kangnkodos
You mean besides overseeing the removal of a popular moderator, which caused
other moderators to publicly quit in protest?

~~~
Izkata
Exactly what I was thinking.

> For the last couple of months, Prashanth Chandrasekar has been getting
> settled in as the new CEO of Stack Overflow.

Not just Monica, this coincides pretty perfectly with multiple bad decisions
made by the company. I don't understand how Spolsky can think he's going a
good job.

------
jdsully
Does that mean FogBugz is dead? I remember reading a lot about it on Joel’s
blog back in the day but here its not mentioned at all.

~~~
anildash
We sold off FogBugz around the time that we renamed Fog Creek to Glitch.
Glitch is now our sole focus.

~~~
sodosopa
Hey Anil, I’ve been playing around with Glitch and following the company and
think you and team are doing a great job.

